# Outlook 2011 ne se lance plus !



## Mikey (8 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 
J'ai installé la suite Office 2011, en remplacement, de la version 2008.
Tout a fonctionné parfaitement jusqu'au moment ou j'ai vidé les boites de courriers lus et supprimés. Le programme s'est bloqué et n'a plus démarré depuis. J'ai tenté de récupérer programmes, data dans la bibliothèque via TimeMachine. Puis j'ai réinstallé le programme.
Rien n'y fait ! 
Avez vous une idée ? Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## septicore (25 Mars 2011)

J'ai le même problème depuis hier.... Comment as tu fait pour résoudre ce soucis?
Merci


----------



## Aliboron (25 Mars 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue à tous les deux...

Pour la réinstallation, ce n'est certainement pas la première chose à tenter, loin de là. Concernant la récupération par Time Machine, comment avez-vous procédé exactement ? Avez-vous fait une reconstruction de la base de données (avant et/ou après récupération Time Machine) ? De quel type de compte (POP, IMAP, Exchange...) est-il question ?

Difficile de donner une réponse précise sans plus d'éléments mais disons que, dans le cas d'un compte POP, je commencerais pas récupérer l'identité principale ("Main Identity" dans ~/Documents/Données utilisateur Microsoft/Office 2011 identities) puis je ferais une reconstruction (tenir la touche "Option" enfoncée au lancement d'Outlook).


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :
Dans ce fil, il est question d'internet ou plus exactement de paramétrage de logiciel de messagerie. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## septicore (25 Mars 2011)

Je viens de faire la manip avec la touche option enfoncée et oh miracle ça fonctionne a nouveau !!!
Merci beaucoup !

La manip peux fonctionner pour tous les softs? (désolé je suis un récent switcheur qui a passé 20 ans sur PC   )


----------



## Aliboron (25 Mars 2011)

septicore a dit:


> La manip peux fonctionner pour tous les softs ?


Non  c'est un raccourci spécifique aux versions successives du logiciel de courrier Microsoft sur Mac (Outlook Express > Entourage > Outlook 2011). Il permet de lancer l'utilitaire de base de données, qui est une application comme une autre (on peut aussi la lancer depuis /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Office mais c'est moins pratique).

Pour plus de précisions, voir cet article de l'assistance sur Mactopia...


----------

